# Medicated FET 5day hatching blastocyst



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all I'm new to this... 
Me and my Dh are about to start our 3rd round of IVF but with a Frozen one this time round. We have just little frostie 5day hatching blastocyst and going down the medicated route I'm on day 14 of buserelin. Is there anybody out there with success stories on 1 frostie?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had 5 frozen blasts transferred but decided to have a single transfer. We thawed and transferred only one and the result is my 10 month old sleeping next to me. I have 4 more blasts frozen and we will be embarking on another fet early next year and again we will have only one transferred. As part of my fet i had endo scratch, embryo glue and acupuncture. I don't know if any of them helped but they were worth a atry. Good luck xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Aww congratulations u must be over the moon to be parents! That's great to hear and gave us lots of hope thank you so much and good luck with your future FETs


----------

